# Bugs in bag of food.



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think Rocco's food has bugs in it. I'm not sure but there is the stringy stuff all in the bag and stuck on some of the pieces of kibble. I've also found some dark, moth looking things; but I can't tell if they are bugs or not. 

Anyone have any thoughts? 
Should I call the company? Return the food? Or not worry about it?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Call the company first and return the food next. What's the brand?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Ewww.... at the very least I would return the food. You can't give that to your dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would call!! And return the bag to the store.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

The brand is Wellness Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy. I love the food. Rocco is doing great on it. I saw a tiny bit of it in the last bag that I bought; but it wasn't enough to get my attention. This new bag, however, has a lot more of it; and it made me think that it might be bugs... I don't know.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

You may want to change where you are buying the food. It sounds like it may have been old stock.

As others have said though, contact the company and return to store for refund.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Call the company and see what they say. Tell them you've had multiple bags from this store with the same issue. Something isn't right if you're finding stuff like that in the food.

And just like Twyla mentioned, go to another store to get the Wellness. Sounds like a bad batch.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I will call tomorrow. The funny thing is, the two last bags were bought in different stores...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

India Meal moths , also known as pantry moths --


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That is weird. I don't feed that food, so I really don't know what it's supposed to look like. Could you take and post a picture?


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

carmspack said:


> India Meal moths , also known as pantry moths --


So, what do you suggest? Can it be harmful to my dog? Should I worry about it? He's already eaten out of that bag.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

What are the expiration dates on the bag?

For me, I wouldn't give the food to my dog. With it coming from 2 different sources, I would be on the phone and not happy if I wasn't getting the answers needed. And possibly considering changing foods.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

these are pesky things that are around grain and bird seed , flour , corn . india meal moths - Google Search
not harmful - dogs will eat bugs, catch flies and grasshoppers so it is not the bug that is a problem as much as the bugs having eaten portions of the food themselves and taken away nutrition. So is your kibble high grain?

Contact the company , return the food .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Freeze the food, kill the larvae. I use to get moths in the parrot mixes, it is common when the weather is warmer. Protein! But the birds or dogs surely won't want to eat it with the webs.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

carmspack said:


> India Meal moths , also known as pantry moths --



Plus 1 to this. We get them every year because we have large pantries and they like to hid in everything. Last year it got really bad really fast and before I knew it we had to throw out at least 600$ worth of food.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For animals it is not a big deal....most feed stores have a moth problem when grains are stored. Human consumption, toss it. I freeze many of our grains, because I've had issues with my parrot mixes/moth invasions. If you can fridge the dog food, it may eliminate the whole problem. Feed the kibble right out of the fridge.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Could you post a photo of the bugs/moth like things you're seeing in the food? Just for my own clarification. I would call the company and let them know (maybe they'll give you a lifetime supply, yay! - lol). On a related note - does Dog Food have an expiration date on it? 

Also, I hope you haven't been feeding your dog this. I would keep it in a secluded area and feed him something else at this time. - *that's just me btw* lol.

I know my dog probably eats bugs outside and it's not a big deal, but I want my dog to eat as well as I do, thus no bugs for my doggy's.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

My issue would be with the fact that if the food is kept in such a way the pantry moths are getting in, then I'm thinking that rats or mice aren't unlikely. I'd return the food and get a refund and find a new source.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I put all my personal grains in glass jars, put boxes in plastic bags. It seems to be an ongoing battle that pops up ocassionally the pheremone traps work well.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Just my opinion, but why not get a Vittle Vault, as far as I know, bugs and moths can't get into it, because of the airtight seal.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

1337f0x said:


> Just my opinion, but why not get a Vittle Vault, as far as I know, bugs and moths can't get into it, because of the airtight seal.


The problem is that the bugs were already in the bag when I opened it...


I called Wellness. The representative explained to me that it happens due to storage in places that are hot/humid (figures, I'm in Miami). She let me know that it is not toxic nor harmful to the puppy. She also told me that the retailers know of this problem and that I should return the bag to the store where I bought it (which I will do tonight). She got my information to send me some coupons for the inconvenience. 

So, that's that. 

Thank you all for your replies and information.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Angelina03 said:


> The problem is that the bugs were already in the bag when I opened it...
> 
> 
> I called Wellness. The representative explained to me that it happens due to storage in places that are hot/humid (figures, I'm in Miami). She let me know that it is not toxic nor harmful to the puppy. She also told me that the retailers know of this problem and that I should return the bag to the store where I bought it (which I will do tonight). She got my information to send me some coupons for the inconvenience.
> ...



Still, in the heat of Miami a Vittle Vault can decrease the chances of it happening in the comfort of your own home. What a great company to compromise you with some coupons. 

I'm glad everything worked out =)


----------

